# C Diff



## roundtuit (Sep 12, 2010)

OK...so I am having a hard time. I was diagnosed with C Diff last Thursday and am still having alot of  D. I have done a little online research and get conflicting information. We just had a brief telephone discussion to pick up antibiotics and not to drink alchohol.... I have to follow up with my Dr tomorrow to see how I am feeling.
Just how contagious is C Diff? And should I be working?


----------



## 5 iron (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you been in the hospital latley? I thought it was hospital thing,it must be contagious,no better way to piss off your coworkers than give them the all the big D,better ask you doc,love Oregon we have friends there, they live just outside of Klammoth falls,we go up twice a year, in the summer fly fishing and golf,in the winter skiing at a small but nice resort Mt Ashland.


----------



## roundtuit (Sep 13, 2010)

Not in the hospital lately...at least not as an in-patient, and not since February. My GI's office is at the hospital though, so in that sense I am there when I go to see him. 
I have been unable to determine just how contagious I am by researching on the internet, so will be calling the doctor before I go into work today. I know I am not feeling too well but I think it is the flagyl. I may be sicker than I think too. Wouldn't be the 1st time.
The Klammath area of Oregon _is_ beautiful (as is all of Oregon in my opinion). We spent a week down there a couple years ago and really enjoyed it.  We are 6 miles from the ocean in the foothills of the Coastal Range but we go east alot. We were over in the Owyhee desert this year by Lake Owyhee. Stunning place...lots and lots of fly fishing going on.


----------



## beth (Sep 13, 2010)

I believe Cdiff started off my Crohn's. It can be caused by broad spectrum antibiotics. I had been on one lot metrodidazol for an infection, then got Cdiff, so had another lot. Then a couple of months later the original infection started again so I had a third. Good luck with it!

BTW, we all, pretty much, have Cdiff in our guts anyway. Ordinary antibiotics don't necessarily kill it, but does the other bacteria which is keeping the Cdiff from over-growing...


----------



## roundtuit (Sep 13, 2010)

That's the weird...I had out patient surgery in Feb but it was in an out patient surgery center not a hospital.  The last time I was on Antibiotics was April. Now here it is Sept and I am just now getting C Diff??? 
A couple of the articles I read said that IBD patients are more likely to contract it and not necessarily after taking antibiotics.
I just want to feel better and it is not happening very fast. :stinks:
I did find out from the nurse that I am not contagious after a couple days on the antibiotic and just to utlilze thorough hand washing...which I always do anyway.


----------



## roundtuit (Sep 16, 2010)

roundtuit said:


> OK...so I am having a hard time. I was diagnosed with C Diff last Thursday and am still having alot of  D. I have done a little online research and get conflicting information. We just had a brief telephone discussion to pick up antibiotics and not to drink alchohol.... I have to follow up with my Dr tomorrow to see how I am feeling.
> Just how contagious is C Diff? And should I be working?


Update: 
Going back to the Dr today. Bleck, woe is me. This is misable. I am exhausted, having awful joint pain, having horrible soaking sweats, bladder pain, crampy yucky bms, shaky wobbly knees, and my hair is falling out. All I want to do is sleep. The only thing that has changed is fewer BM's, under 5 yesterday, and they are not watery. 
  Is there anyone else out there that has had to fight C Diff? If so, was it that intense?


----------



## Rebecca85 (Sep 16, 2010)

Outside of hospitals c diff is associated with antacid use- the stomach acid normally keeps c diff under control. Do you use antacids regularly? Sorry I can't help with dealing with it!

You might want to read the wikipedia article on nexium- particularly the side effects section.


----------



## beth (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty intense infection if its giving you the sweats, make sure your doc is well aware of what is going on.


----------



## roundtuit (Sep 17, 2010)

I did not start taking the Nexium until I went to the Dr and he diagnosed me with the C diff the next day. Dr thinks I picked it up in Feb and it is just now rearing it's ugly head. 
Report from the dr yesterday was #1 You are sick, #2 the antibiotic is making you sick, #3 it is not likely you are in a severe flare since the antibiotic is knocking down the D. He said that he doesn't want to check my inflammation markers until I am done with the antibiotic., #4 Guessing I may have another underlying problem so would like me to follow up with primary.  Have to check in with him on Monday after I am done with the antibiotic.
I felt pretty good this morning after 13 hours of sleep. 
Just call me Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Rebecca85 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok sleeping beauty! Hope you get better soon!


----------



## MikeinBklyn (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a C.diff infection and it was miserable.  The 6 months of Cipro was the cause.

I was put on Vancomycin in solution and it cleared up the C.diff within 2 weeks.

But, having once had it it is wise to monitor your bowel movements for the telltale signs of the infection.  I now feel like my old self.

Hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## can1991 (Sep 21, 2010)

I had C-diff. Was vey sick with it. Bloody diarhea, joint pain, leg ulcers. I was on Flagyl- which made me even sicker! I could hardly get out of bed. Food made me even worse. I lost 15 pounds in 2 weeks. It is very contagious. I was in the hospital for 4 days. Everyone had to gown up to come in my room.


----------



## wolfem (Sep 21, 2010)

I had C. Diff and acquired it while on Levaquin in the hospital.  It thrives off of that antibiotic.  Anyhow, I had it for 2 months and they had me on Vancomycin and Metronidazole.  Sometimes the infection doesn't clear all the way so they have to retest you after the first round of antibiotics.  It is very contagious but its usually only a problem with immunocompromised individuals or people taking certain drugs.  Healthy people are able to keep it in check because the normal flora of the gut prevents it from taking over.


----------



## RiaCake (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello, I’m so glad you’re feeling better.
 I just wanted to clear some info up for you and anyone else who is interested.
 C Diff is very contagious; you can pass it by touch if you do not clean your hands properly and by any contact with saliva, urine and faeces. C Diff also travels in the air and can land anywhere it wants too. 
It’s best to clean the toilet after every episode with an anti-bacterial or bleach of some kind especially if you are sharing a bathroom, likewise you should disinfect the bath/shower after you have used it. If you have a steam cleaner then all- the- better.
 You should have your own hand/body towels and keep them away from other people. It might not be possible but those towels should be changed daily and washed at as higher temp as possible. You should try to wash any underwear or dirty clothing this way also.
 I know it sounds like a pain but it’s the only way to protect your family from infection and yourself from picking it up again. You will feel too ill to do all this so it’s best to make sure whoever you live with knows what to do and that they should wear gloves when dealing with you and your loo. 
The most important thing to remember to WASH YOUR HAND WELL!! And DRY them just as well.
If you have had C Diff then you are more likely to pick it up again so make sure you stay clear of anyone who has it and be carful about your antiboitic intake, but your doc's should be aware and sort that out for you.

Ria (Reg Nurse) x


----------



## roundtuit (Sep 22, 2010)

RiaCake said:


> Hello, I’m so glad you’re feeling better.
> I just wanted to clear some info up for you and anyone else who is interested.
> C Diff is very contagious; you can pass it by touch if you do not clean your hands properly and by any contact with saliva, urine and faeces. C Diff also travels in the air and can land anywhere it wants too.
> It’s best to clean the toilet after every episode with an anti-bacterial or bleach of some kind especially if you are sharing a bathroom, likewise you should disinfect the bath/shower after you have used it. If you have a steam cleaner then all- the- better.
> ...


Wonderful info....Thanks Ria!!!  You should copy this into a post of it's own. I had some trouble finding this info anywhere on the web.
   The nurse at my Dr's office told me that I was not contagious after being on the Flagyl for 48 hours, the web said as long as you have the D you are able to pass it on. I went the safe route and sterilized both bathrooms with bleach water, and purchased a cleaner with bleach to stay on top of things. I was not well enough to work, so that was not a problem.  I always wash well, but one thing I did notice in my research...is that alchohol hand sanitizers DO NOT work on C diff bacteria.  Also saw several sources that stated people with IBD's are prone...antibiotics or no... possibly from the long periods of inflammation and disruption of the intestinal flora.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Entchen (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Joni: Just catching up on this thread -- eek, C Diff just sounds awful, especially for a person with Crohn's who is already battling so much. Hang in there and I hope that you are well on the way to getting rid of the infection and SOON!


----------



## RiaCake (Sep 23, 2010)

Your welcome, it’s nice for me to be able to help. Your Docs nurse is not quite right, but not totally wrong either. After 48hr you should be episode free and so not have active C-Diff anymore....but everyone is different and your body may take longer to process the meds than say, mine. I'd say stay on the safe side and wait until my symptoms disappeared.

Thought you might be interested in some stuff I found for you, but I can't post the links, I'll send them to you if it will let me. I was really surprised at how hard it is to find info on what to do!! x


----------



## roundtuit (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks RC! Yes, the links you sent are wonderful sources of info...and I especially like that home cleaning tips. I am now on the right track and hopefully will not experience the dreaded " round two"...with a little help from my friends.
TYTYTYTYTY!


----------



## misterquin (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow I didn't realize so many other people had been affected with c diff. I contracted it about a year ago after taking an acne medication and it was miserable. Took months to get under control and caused the most intense blood, pain, and D I've had with crohn's. What I found helped was taking a probiotic that is made to keep that harmful bacteria strain away and promote the good bacteria, it's called Florastor. I've even noticed when I start getting loose stool/ D it helps to take a higher dose and it'll usually help control it. I'd recommend it to anyone with crohn's and especially those that have had c diff.


----------



## roundtuit (Sep 28, 2010)

Great tip on the Florastor. Thanks!


----------



## Shellybum (Sep 29, 2010)

:sorry:oo:Hi roundtuit & co
I have just been diagnosed with c diff infection, and you totally have my empathy !!! I know I'm posting a little late as you state that your on the mend which I'm very happy for you and it gives me some hope as right now iv never felt so low and exhausted!!!

I was rushed into hospital as an emergency admission just over three weeks ago with reactive arthritis in my knee!!! ( I'd never had it before, but hey yet another extra intestinal manifestation of crohns !! ) stayed in a week, begged to come home as whilst I was in and placed on iv antibiotics I started to flare!!! Or so I thought !!!
After a lot of begging they discharged me and since being home I have not stopped going to the toilet night and day!!!! I don't want to ruin anyones day by giving you the gory details !!! But it has not been pleasant!!!
I contacted my specialist nurse who at first kept saying it was probably a flare, but since coming home I can't even sip water !!!! Let alone anything solid !!!! Iv lost a stone in two weeks !!! And everyday it's just relentless.
Finally a stool sample was sent off and my specialist nurse called to say iv got a c diff infection!!!! I googles my symptoms prior to all of this taking place and I knew in my mind I had c diff !!!
Riacake is right in what she is stating, bearing in mind I'm in the uk but I'm assuming that as far as c diff is concerned it's all the same. Iv been told no visitors, only those that need to be here, separate bathrooms but unfortunately we live in an apartment so iv got to bleach the loo every time I use it, separate towels etc etc.iv been informed that it is infectious until it clears up !!!
Right now guys I'm at my lowest point with this disease, I'm normally very optomistic type of person but over the last few months iv had a lot happen with my crohns, I started azathiaprine in june for three weeks, had a really bad reaction to it, ending in me taking seven weeks off work, returned for three ended up back off work rolling around in pain with what they thought was my gall bladder, scan done nothing wrong there but no explanation what it was???? I think it must have been a blockage/sricture. Gi wouldn't let me return to work as my bloods were all over the shop and wanted me to rest. Then just over three weeks ago bam !!! My knee inflammation and now c diff !!!! Oh and iv had an MRI scan done but don't know the results as such as an appt is being made for me to the gi and a surgeon !!! So god knows what's happening next !!!!!!!

God !! I'm soo sorry for my little post that has now gone epic !!!! And not just about c diff !!!! Sorry guys !!!!!

Roundtuit
I'm sincerely glad your on the right track and it's giving me some hope xx


----------



## roundtuit (Sep 29, 2010)

:getwell:Aww Shellybum...Hope is here and_ You_ *have all my sympathy.* Hang in there...baby steps. There is light at the end of your tunnel!!!! 
:rosette2:
How is the medicine treating you? The yucky taste in my mouth was the worst...water even tasted bad. I went on a modified Brat diet and mashed potatoes were one of the foods I tolerated best until things healed up. I couldn't even digest well cooked vegetables or bananas, and rice was questionable.I think my innards got pretty stressed from the C Diff. 
Gets lots of rest...if you are anything like me you will not have a problem there. I missed a week of work and easily slept for 15+ hours a day. I can still easily sleep for 10 hours. It took me another two weeks after I finished the antibiotic to be able to eat vegetables agan. 
I did go back to my GI a week post-flagyl. I was still sleeping all the time, sweating, horrible joint pain that was getting worse instead of better.  I was instructed to follow up with my primary and that he thought I might have another underlying problem. Turns out I am in full blown menopause and my hormones were actually at unhealthy levels. I am the right age but my levels were so low they were unhealthy.  I went home with and implant in my butt, and am feeling a little better each day. My Dr said it might be a couple months before she can get my levels up into a semi normal range.
  I am guessing that you will not be having the menopause problem post C Diff <haha> ...so I will be hoping and praying that you are feeling lots better really soon.
   Take care and keep us posted on your recovery. 
Joni O


----------



## Shellybum (Sep 29, 2010)

:hang:
Hiya 
Thanks for your lovely message. I haven't started my antibiotics yet, my husband is collecting them from work, I'm going to be taking vancomycin !!! Apparently it's very strong but hey after what iv been thru so far !!! If it works then I'm up for it !!
Like you I'm sleeping on and off all day and my butt has never been so sore!!!:ymad:

As to having some kind of food I'm dreaming of things I wouldn't even normally eat lol!!!!! I'm just managing water!! But iv been prescribed a meal supplement in liquid from to help get some nutrition in me, so fingers crossed in the next few days I will see a difference.:lol2:

I'm sorry to hear about you having another obstacle course to get over ie, the menopause, it's my 44th birthday in a couple of weeks and they tested me twice for that over the last few months as I had very similar symptoms as you !!!!:yrolleyes:
But it wasn't the case, but I hope you cope with it all ok
Thanks again for your replies they've made me feel better to know someone out there is going through the same:hug:
I'll keep you updated on my progress and you beaver know in the next few days I could be eating mashed potato which is one of my fav foods :ghug:mmmmm:ghug:


----------



## roundtuit (Jan 8, 2011)

I ended up getting C Diff  symptoms againg while on vacation for the holidays. I should have test results on Monday.  Ended up with a UTI a couple months ago and did a round of Cipro. Heavy sigh.


----------



## Nytefyre (Jan 8, 2011)

The c diff club I have c diff right now and am taking 1000mgs of vancocin daily for 10 days (I think). Then I guess it's another stool test to see if a second round is needed.  No major problems with the meds, though.

The D has made it's return known, as of today.  I have also been losing blood.  If things don't clear up by Monday then I will put in a call to the gastro.


----------



## roundtuit (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Nytefrye...
    I have 2 weeks of flagyl. This time the flagyl made me so sick when I started it I had to take anti nausea pills with it in order to keep it down. That is over with now. I was pretty sick with this bout. Lots of blood and bright red, plus vomiting.  Probably because I did not get to the Dr right away since I was south for the holidays. Initally thought the D was from holiday food and no self control. Dream on haha. Now I am just really tired. This is probably not helping the vitamin deficiencies at all.   
Good thing I like naps.


----------



## roundtuit (Jan 11, 2011)

Update...
No C diff in the stool test and no white blood cells.  
The bad news...after two good days the diarrhea started back up and I made a mess this morning and have leakage. I am Pouting!
The good news, ordered to stop the flagyl and started on flourastor today. I am Hopeful!
The good/bad news is I have a colonoscopy and endoscopy on the 25th. I am indifferent.

Heavy sigh. I could sure use a joke about now.


----------

